# Instruction, Golf and lodging package deals in Arizona or West ?



## Lane (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a package for my wife and me, reasonably priced. We have 5 days and are looking for lessons, golf and lodging in Arizona or somewhere west.

Please provide some options or places to look. We are short on time

Thanks


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We have not been there in a couple of years, but at one time San Diego Resort | Sycuan Resort, EL Cajon, CA was a decent place to stay at. It has everything you listed in your post. They had a lady golf pro that knew how to teach the golf swing, but I don't know if she is still there. The golf courses were in decent shape during our visits. Like I said it's been a couple of years since we have been there, and it could have change for the better or worse. :dunno:


----------



## Lane (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check it out. We're not looking for real advanced instruction, we are both high hadicappers, just looking for some solid instruction and the opportunity to go try out what we learn - but would also like to have a reasonable place to stay and ohter things to do.

We were thinking of AZ because its warm and we've never been there - but San Diego is also a lot warmer than Idaho this time of year, so it would work too.

Thanks again - hoping for additional posts


----------



## Lane (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still looing for advice here.... not advertising.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

let me clean that up for you I hoe you find what your after sorry I can help you that muc.


----------



## Lane (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks... hope you can clean up the advertising and get me some advice.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Resorts around the Miami / Ft. Lauderdale area are cheaper in the summer time. Might be something around here to consider with Doral, Bonaventure, Inverrary, Jacaranda and the TPC at Heron Bay all within 30 minutes of one another.

Doral has 5 courses and the spa. South of here is the Everglades, always an interesting tourist visit. There's Sea World, Miami Metro Zoo, Miami Beach with the beach and associated night life... Depends a bit on what sort of things you like.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

For 300 dollars Ill let you stay in my travel trailer in my yard for a week and for 150 Ill take you out and tell you how to hit the ball. Sound good?


----------



## Sundevil_Jim (Apr 24, 2011)

*Golf in Northern Arizona*

As my guest, I could arrange for lessons and golf at a small private golf club in Flagstaff, AZ. If you want golf in northern Arizona, I could also arrange golf at public courses, possibly other private clubs if you prefer. Also, I will look into lodging at timeshare rentals in Flagstaff or Sedona. If you prefer the heat of the desert, I could probably arrange golf and lodging in Scottsdale and/or Las Vegas. Since you have 5 days I could probably piece something for you btwn the cool pines of Flagstaff and the deserts. Let me know what you want to spend and I will work on it for you. Jim


----------



## Lane (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! We have decided to go to Maui, instead. Appreciate your offer to help.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Good choice. :laugh:


----------

